# freebsd-update to -CURRENT



## Majorix (Apr 15, 2012)

The question should be simple: Is it possible to use freebsd-update to upgrade to a -CURRENT release (9 or 10)? I tried numerous variations on the terminal but they don't seem to work


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 15, 2012)

You can't. You can upgrade via freebsd-update only to -RELEASE, -BETA and -RC versions. You can upgrade to -STABLE and -CURRENT branches only by compilation.


----------



## Majorix (Apr 15, 2012)

Gosh... It will take a long time to compile on my netbook  I will leave it on for the night then.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 15, 2012)

Just a side note, I don't think that a person who asks such question should use -CURRENT. Stay with -STABLE or -RELEASE and learn more.


----------



## Majorix (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't think you can learn anything without forcing yourself to learn. If I stay on -RELEASE and face no problems, I will not learn anything. I am a fast learner and a CS student, so I felt I should take the challenge and install -CURRENT 

EDIT: By the way I successfully upgraded to -CURRENT by compiling


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 15, 2012)

There's a post that says how to learn that way.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=117727&postcount=5


----------

